# Нужен мануальный терапевт (артерии мозга)



## Здоров! (29 Апр 2013)

Нужен мануальный терапевт,
специализирующийся в вопросах кровоснабжения головного мозга
(глубоко, интимно понимающий специфику).
В Москве.
Спасибо!


Просьба.
Большая!
Просьбища!
Высокоуважаемые отвечающие!
Если у вас нет чёткого, однозначного и позитивного (!) ответа
именно на поставленный вопрос, то, пожалуйста,
не загромождайте пространство мнениями.
Пожалуйста, также не загромождайте информационное поле причитаниями вида:
это невозможно, никак, никто и т.п.

Большое спасибо за позитивный, чёткий и однозначный ответ
именно на заданный вопрос!


----------



## klyuha (29 Апр 2013)

Воно, конешно... Но потому, что - шож?..


----------

